# Website - Work In Progress.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Please take a look at a site im building for my photography.

This is 'work in progress' & the pictures loaded are for testing purposes.

How does it look to you all?

Any advice would be appreciated as this is my first attempt at this stuff :thumbs:

Thanks in advance.

http://www.paulwrightphotography.co.uk/


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope this is constructive in some way, but the first thing I thought about when I opened up your site was that it looked like a business card? The top right just reminds me of one.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Alty17 said:


> I hope this is constructive in some way, but the first thing I thought about when I opened up your site was that it looked like a business card? The top right just reminds me of one.


I hadnt looked at it like that but yes your right 

I need some cards so maybe that layout would be good.

Thanks for the comment - i take it the rest doesnt look to bad at this
stage?

All comments will be taken on board :thumb:


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

I dislike sites that open a new window.


----------



## Nam (Sep 13, 2006)

richardi734 said:


> I dislike sites that open a new window.


i agree, why does it do this? also maybe have the links a little bigger so there easyer to find?

Other than that its a nice clean site, welldone.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

are you using one.com?
if you are send reign a pm and she will help you through it. she built my site with the ilosoft thing.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

richardi734 said:


> I dislike sites that open a new window.


You should be able to configure your browser so that it forces site that normally open a new window to open in a new tab. I don't know if you can do it with IE but works really well in Firefox.

FWIW, I prefer external links to open in a new tab, just because I want to follow a link doesn't mean I want to also leave the site I currently on.

Links within the same site IMHO should really open in the same window / tab, so I can see your point.

Paul - when I click on the little links top right, the page I end up on only shows one image (except the 'portrait' page). I have to click on that image to show the rest of the album. I would show the whole album (in the thumbnails on the left) when the page is first opened (like the 'portrait' page), else viewers may think there is only one image there. Hope that make sense.

Also IMHO the links top right are too small - they're not obvious enough.

Overall, nice layout, feels nice, well done. :thumb:


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

i find white text on black a pain to read. - lots of white space is the way to go nowadays.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

It is a bit basic but is certainly a start, I have had a go at a website before and found it hard work. Are you starting out in photography?


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

ade33 said:


> You should be able to configure your browser so that it forces site that normally open a new window to open in a new tab. I don't know if you can do it with IE but works really well in Firefox.
> 
> FWIW, I prefer external links to open in a new tab, just because I want to follow a link doesn't mean I want to also leave the site I currently on.
> 
> ...


i agree with what the other guys are saying - there are ways to reconfigure, but most people wont do it, or couldn't be bothered.....

that's what the back button on your browser is for.

other than that, looks clean and nice


----------



## SixDegrees (Oct 13, 2008)

Front page looks too busy for me. I like sites that have a simple, clear, stylish 'entrance' into the site. 

I think the use of black is good though as it will enhace the photos.


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

When the page first opens, the first picture, of the volvo i belive, is out of resolution, so the lines are all shoppy instead of smooth if that helps.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

I think the pics are for testing purpose. I would bin the Volvo pic so they text can go there. The skin smoothing on the girl is a bit overdone.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's the original images or something gone wrong when resizing but some of the photos are very unsharp/out of focus/noisy/poorly exposed!




























I don't want to be too harsh, but i wouldn't employ you to shoot a wedding in a month of sundays! I understand everyone has to start somewhere but i would seriously think about upping your game before showing your work/advertising.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Paul - I hate to say this but hope it can be of help and seen that way rather than criticism but on a lot of your shots your DOF and composition is awful. Are you using any off board lighting for your portraits as it doesn't look like it. Even someone holding a reflector board up will make a massive difference, a la:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> I'm not sure if it's the original images or something gone wrong when resizing but some of the photos are very unsharp/out of focus/noisy/poorly exposed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly cannot see me being paid for a wedding to soon so dont worry 

Seriously though,the camera was around 3 days old when i took the wedding pics.I wasnt the official 'tog' so couldnt use flash etc & i was sat at the back
off the church when that was taken.

it was a friends wedding so i was just 'playing' with my new toy.

All of these comments are great & thats what i enjoy about this forum - honesty.

The pics i have loaded are just for 'testing' purposes & when i have the site
ironed out,i will upload the better stuff.

Keep the advice coming,ive a lot to read,digest & put into place over the next
few days  :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Paul - I hate to say this but hope it can be of help and seen that way rather than criticism but on a lot of your shots your DOF and composition is awful. Are you using any off board lighting for your portraits as it doesn't look like it. Even someone holding a reflector board up will make a massive difference,


Im still learning & all these comments are very helpful.

I havent yet used any lighting other than messing in Photoshop or Lightroom.

Heres a pic i took yesterday which has been cropped,resized through
Photobucket & the brightness adjusted.

Im using a Canon 450d with a 55-200mm lens (first dslr).


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

I would certainly dish out some £££ and get a professional to do your site. This website is the first thing a potential customer sees. You could be an awesome photographer, but if i loaded that webpage i would look elsewhere im afraid.

Sorry for being brutal but i think it had to be said, good luck with the photography :thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Get yourself a 280ex flash and a stofen mate. Will change your life!


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

the other thing to consider, is getting yourself a domain-based e-mail address, and not using an ISP e-mail address.

snoop69 @ ntlworld.com seems a bit "unprofessional" to me, you'd be better off having something like:

enquiries @ paulwrightphotography.co.uk or similar, which seems much more professional

Just a thought.

Tim


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

just had another quick thought...sorry!

i have a 17" TFT (1280x1024), and the bottom of the page gets cut off even at that relatively high resolution.

i can understand screens are getting bigger, but vertical resolutions are actually getting smaller due to widescreen TFTs coming into play now.

i would suggest you tweak the design of the site to make it more "horizontally biased" rather than use up loads of vertical space.

Also, get a menu down the side or along the top of the page instead of the text links, this will help move the images and text up a bit, thus reducing the space needed for the content.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

mba said:


> I would certainly dish out some £££ and get a professional to do your site. This website is the first thing a potential customer sees. You could be an awesome photographer, but if i loaded that webpage i would look elsewhere im afraid.
> 
> Sorry for being brutal but i think it had to be said, good luck with the photography :thumb:


No probs bud - thats why i asked.Its my first time at this sort of thing so
i would like to facing the 'right way' before any one else see's my efforts :thumb:



timprice said:


> the other thing to consider, is getting yourself a domain-based e-mail address, and not using an ISP e-mail address.
> 
> snoop69 @ ntlworld.com seems a bit "unprofessional" to me, you'd be better off having something like:
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim, the host im using has the facilty for email etc so i will look into
that also.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't take this the wrong way but have you considered taking a course? I went on this one a few years back and it was well worth the money.

http://www.experience-seminars.co.uk/


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

richardi734 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but have you considered taking a course? I went on this one a few years back and it was well worth the money.
> 
> http://www.experience-seminars.co.uk/


Hi bud,

Nothing will be taken the wrong way providing peeps remember this is
my first effort at this kind of thing.The pictures on the site are just
random pics for 'testing' purposes to make sure everything i have done
works as it should.

I have considered (and still considering) a course but i am happy to learn
on the internet before i start one for now.

Thanks again guys,ive a lot to learn & your advice is pointing me in the
right direction


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

big pimp said:


> that's what the back button on your browser is for.


And if you don't want to leave a site but still follow a link from it? That's what tabbed browsing is for.......


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> Hi bud,
> 
> Nothing will be taken the wrong way providing peeps remember this is
> my first effort at this kind of thing.The pictures on the site are just
> ...


Do a course on there, perhaps the basic one, then they send you an E-mail with half price late deals.:thumb:


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

This is a good forum.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

richardi734 said:


> This is a good forum.
> 
> http://photography-on-the.net/forum/


Sorry Richard,i forgot to thank you for the links 

The other half is going out soon with the 'lil un' so that will give
me a little time to take a look.

Thanks bud


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well ive just a little look at changing the gallery pages to open in
the 'same window' but now i remember why i set it like that in the
first place - the 'home' button on the gallery pages isnt editable
at this moment as its still in the Beta stages :wall:

Therefore,any potential viewer who managed to click through say
100 pics would have to repeatedly hit the back button to return to
the home page 

Is Macromedia any good as my friend has given me a copy?

I may well have a go myself as obstacles like the above isnt going to
do me any favours.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

my custom build one, might give you some ideas?

www.buckas.com


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

buckas said:


> my custom build one, might give you some ideas?
> 
> www.buckas.com


I like that - can i have one please


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

kinda looks ok here (monitors at work are pants)

if you need help with anything, drop me a PM


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Mat @ SWS said:


> kinda looks ok here (monitors at work are pants)
> 
> if you need help with anything, drop me a PM


Thanks Mat,that very kind of you to offer.

Ive tried to update the gallery pages so they can be linked back to
the home page,but as they are still in the Beta stages they cannot
be edited.

I think i will be scrapping this temporary effort as a friend has given
me a copy of Dreamweaver to play with.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

You could buy a template then tweak it, template monster has loads. Have fun with dreamweaver.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I have LOADS of template on my laptop. Some downloaded, some I've done and some i've downloaded and tweaked lol


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi all,

My site has been slightly re-hashed & the gallery pages no longer
open in new windows :thumbs:

I have entered the Url into this site as advised & im getting 22 errors
which have gone straight over my head.

http://validator.w3.org/

Can anyone offer any advice please :shrug:

Thanks in advance.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well i think im getting somewhere now guys.

The gallery section has been re-hashed so any feedback would be
appreciated :thumb:

The pics loaded do not reflect on what im not yet capable of :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Getting better. I would change the size of the font of the title as it is way to big. Some of the portraits are a bit samey. Get out there and take some more pics, more vairety and more experience.

Here are some shots I took while out with my dad. Perhaps you could go to a airport to take some pics.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

richardi734 said:


> Getting better. I would change the size of the font of the title as it is way to big. Some of the portraits are a bit samey. Get out there and take some more pics, more vairety and more experience.
> 
> Perhaps you could go to a airport to take some pics.


Hi bud,

Thanks for the comment.

The pics are a bit 'samey' but they will be changed when im happy with
the layout etc.

Manston airport is just up the road so i will have to pay them a visit 

P.s I like #3 :thumb:


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Keep up the good work.


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

first off i would say centre the content so that it almost has a border, i feel it looks out of place just having the grey pushed up to the top, also get your pictures hosted on your own website not a hosting site as the style changes and is a right pain clicking back 10 times to return to your website, its not hard just takes time which will be worth it in the end 

keep up the good work!

lol just realised you had already mentioned the point about clicking back lots but i would still make the effort to put the pictures on yoru website not a hoster


----------

